# Egg Cosy XIV - Talk Like A Pirate!



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

*Avast, me hearties!*

Time to get ready for _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ on 19th September.

Here's my contribution to the fun... an egg cosy fit for any pirate captain's breakfast table!

Have fun!
Dave

*Pirate Hat Egg Cosy*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in Black and White
Pair 3.75mm (US size 5) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
24 stitches and 30 rows across 4"/10cms

*Abbreviations:*
*S1*: slip the next stitch on the lefthand needle to the righthand needle
*Inc1*: Increase one by knitting into the front and back of the next stitich
*SSK*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle to the righthand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of lefthand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
*SPO*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle purlwise, purl the next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the purled stitch
*K2tog*: knit the next two stitches together
*P2tog*: purl the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*
_Cosy is knitted in one piece with a turning row, following either the written instructions below or the stitch chart. When knitting the skull and crossbones motif, carry the yarn not in use at back of work._

With Black yarn *B*, cast on 29 stitches
Row 1: K1, SSK, K23, K2tog, K1 (27 stitches)
Row 2: K1, SSK, K21, K2tog, K1 (25 stitches)
Row 3: K1, SSK, K19, K2tog, K1 (23 stitches)
Row 4: K1, SSK, K17, K2tog, K1 (21 stitches)
Row 5: K7, join white yarn *W*: K1, with black *B*: K5, with white *W*: K1, with black *B*: K7
Row 6: *B*: P8, *W*: P1, *B*: P3, *W*: P1, *B*: P8
Row 7: *B*: K9, *W*: K1, *B*: K1, *W*: K1, *B*: K9
Row 8: *B*: P10, *W*: P1, *B*: P10 
Row 9: *B*: K9, *W*: K1, *B*: K1, *W*: K1, *B*: K9
Row 10: *B*: P8, *W*: P1, *B*: P3, *W*: P1, *B*: P8
Row 11: *B*: K7, *W*: K1, *B*: K5, *W*: K1, *B*: K7
Row 12: *B*: P9, *W*: P3, *B*: P9
Row 13: *B*: K9, *W*: K1, *B*: K1, *W*: K1, *B*: K9
Row 14: *B*: P9, *W*: P3, *B*: P9
Row 15: *B*: K8, *W*: K5, *B*: K8
Row 16: *B*: P8, *W*: P5, *B*: P8
Row 17: *B*: K1, SSK, K5, *W*: K1, *B*: K1, *W*: K1, *B*: K1, *W*: K1, *B*: K5, K2tog, K1 (19 stitches)
Row 18: *B*: P1, SPO, P4, *W*: P1, *B*: P1, *W*: P1, *B*: P1, *W*: P1, *B*: P4, P2tog, P1 (17 stitches)
Row 19: *B*: K1, SSK, K3, *W*: K5, *B*: K3, K2tog, K1 (15 stitches)
Row 20: *B*: P1, SPO, P3, *W*: P3, *B*: P3, P2tog, P1 (13 stitches)
_Break white yarn and continue with black only_
Row 21: K1, SSK, K7, K2tog, K1 (11 stitches)
Row 22: P1, SPO, P5, P2tog, P1 (9 stitches)
Row 23: Knit
Row 24: _turning row_ S1, K7, S1 
Row 25: K1, inc1, K5, inc1, K1 (11 stitches)
Row 26: P1, inc1, P7, inc1, P1 (13 stitches)
Row 27: K1, inc1, K9, inc1, K1 (15 stitches)
Row 28: P1, inc1, P11, inc1, P1 (17 stitches)
Row 29: K1, inc1, K13, inc1, K1 (19 stitches)
Row 30: P1, inc1, P15, inc1, P1 (21 stitches)
Rows 31 to 42: Knit the odd-numbered rows and purl the even-numbered rows
Row 43: K1, inc1, K17, inc1, K1 (23 stitchs)
Row 44: K1, inc1, K19, Inc1, K1 (25 stitches)
Row 45: K1, inc1, K21, inc1, K1 (27 stitchs)
Row 46: K1, inc1, K23, Inc1, K1 (29 stitches)
Row 47: Cast off all stitches knitwise.

*Finishing:*

Weave in ends of white yarn used for skull and crossbones motif. Join side seams and stitch together 0.75" (2cms) either side at base of pirate hat.

_This pattern is given here for personal use, feel free to print out or clip it to your computer; if you would like to share it with your friends, send them a link to this page._


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute -


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anybody interested, full details of what it's all about can be found at the official website:

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html

Why not join in the fun?
Dave


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

wow - is that cute!


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Cool new egg cozy! Always knew it was fun to talk like a pirate but I didn't know you have a whole day for it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redhook said:


> Cool new egg cozy! Always knew it was fun to talk like a pirate but I didn't know you have a whole day for it.


Thanks, I'm glad you like it. Ooh Aaarrr, check out the site, ye be needing ter practice yer accent fer the 19th, aaarrr!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

franogram said:


> wow - is that cute!


Thanks, have fun with it!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That is just WAAAAAY too cute! Thanks, me hearty! ARRRR


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Love it, love it, love it. You are way too clever. Thank you for putting a smile on my face this morning, and when these are done, there will be many more smiles around the table.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hendrika said:


> Love it, love it, love it. You are way too clever. Thank you for putting a smile on my face this morning, and when these are done, there will be many more smiles around the table.


Thanks for the compliments. I had a feeling people would like a little time to make them in advance in readiness for the day. I'm not a particularly fast knitter, but I timed myself last night and it took just over two hours to make one from start to finish, including writing the instructions.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Me Pirate language is a bit rusty Mates so I wish you fair seas and happy sailing, arrrggg!

Neat cozy Dave, I have missed seeing your other egg cozies, I hear they are beautiful.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Dave, you are just _too_ much fun!  Cool cosy! _...aaarrrrrrr..._


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

little one says that's awesome.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Me Pirate language is a bit rusty Mates so I wish you fair seas and happy sailing, arrrggg!
> 
> Neat cozy Dave, I have missed seeing your other egg cozies, I hear they are beautiful.


all you need to do is click on Dave's name then go to where it says number of topics created click on list that is in ()'s and you will be able to see all of the egg cozy's plus all other patterns he has posted. hope that helps
Andrea


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Me Pirate language is a bit rusty Mates so I wish you fair seas and happy sailing, arrrggg!
> ...


Anybody going through the past patterns needs to note, the original posts of numbers III and V contained typos, full corrected versions are on page 2 of both.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Ciyona, TammyK and Askem1728 I couldn't resist marking something so frivolous with my own bit of silliness!

Dave


----------



## LLKay1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dave-Thanks for sharing your Pirate Cozy. Here's mine-well he would "cozy" up to you. ( yeah I sew a bit too)


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cute - thanks


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LLKay1 said:


> Dave-Thanks for sharing your Pirate Cozy. Here's mine-well he would "cozy" up to you. ( yeah I sew a bit too)


Great pic, I hope he'll be out in all his finery on the 19th!

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Askem and Dave.



FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > Ciyona said:
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

They were right Dave your egg cozies are lovely.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone interested, I have designed a larger skull and crossbones motif based on pirate Richard Worley's flag. This could be applied to larger items, you can find the chart at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28436-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> They were right Dave your egg cozies are lovely.


Thank Ciyona, I've always enjoyed making them, they brighten up the breakfast table and it's fun to create miniature designs. I hope you'll have a go at making some of them, they're a good way to use up oddments and make good house-warming presents.

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will make some they are a good project for on the go while I wait on family that I have to take to Dr. appts. I will make the pirate one for sure, I am just trying figure out how to make it into a finger puppet for my grandsons. Maybe I cana put some dreadlocks on it too.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea! Thanks so much, Dave. I was hoping for this. It's wonderful.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hahahaha ..Dave...I LOVE IT! Well blow me down Mate! lol that is the best pirate lingo I can come up with lol

You are amazingly talented and so much fun.

Thanks again for your creativity ...

Hugs, 

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you Dave...
I left you a note on that page.



FireballDave said:


> For anyone interested, I have designed a larger skull and crossbones motif based on pirate Richard Worley's flag. This could be applied to larger items, you can find the chart at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28436-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words Martha and Camilla, I hope they bring some smiles at breakfast on the 19th!

Dave


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

This too cute. My head is just spinning with fun. Thanks Dave, me hardy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> This too cute. My head is just spinning with fun. Thanks Dave, me hardy.


We're never too old for some silly fun, Aarrr!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Certainly will...you always make my heart smile with your many creations and your recipes..or receipts lol



FireballDave said:


> Thank you for your kind words Martha and Camilla, I hope they bring some smiles at breakfast on the 19th!
> 
> Dave


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Whilst cruisin the wide ocean web, me ran across this bloomin hat for cackle fruit flying from your mast. I posted your link from the lanyard at the Facebook page - for all the scallywags to see!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/InternationalTalkLikeAPirateDay


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The Jolly Roger at work! What fun! Thanks for the pattern and chart. Most of all, thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

You make me smile! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## LLKay1 (Sep 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LLKay1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave-Thanks for sharing your Pirate Cozy. Here's mine-well he would "cozy" up to you. ( yeah I sew a bit too)
> ...


Thanks so much Dave. I'm sure Alf will be up at the Rainbow Bridge with all his pals. I lost him to cancer this past June. But I'm already in the process of adopting 2 sisters, Livewire Act and Cuz Ime Good who also happen to be descended from that great Irish racer Monalee Champion. So I guess their Alf's cousins. I get them on Oct 9th. One of them will be a pirate. Argh or is it Bargh for a dog?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ye might fancy a napkin ring to go with your egg cosy for _fancy feasting_ afore ye go in search of plunder!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28634-1.html

Have fun
Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This is just too much fun and your instructions are so clear and complete. I went to the site (never having heard of this) and have already found 2 events here in Texas and one that isn't all that far away. It might be a great day trip. Don't know if I can handle my rambunctious crew all being pirates for a day, but we can certainly supply them all with swords. DD#2 is wrapping up a play this coming week and we made/repaired all the swords for Romeo & Juliet performance. Bet we could transform to pirates very quickly. Oh what swashbucklers they be!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This is just too much fun and your instructions are so clear and complete. I went to the site (never having heard of this) and have already found 2 events here in Texas and one that isn't all that far away. It might be a great day trip. Don't know if I can handle my rambunctious crew all being pirates for a day, but we can certainly supply them all with swords. DD#2 is wrapping up a play this coming week and we made/repaired all the swords for Romeo & Juliet performance. Bet we could transform to pirates very quickly. Oh what swashbucklers they be!!


Glad you like my little design. It's quite a popular event in the UK and many schools join in the fun, so spread the word because the kids love it!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, I love Talk Like a Pirate Day! Facebook allows you to change the language to pirate talk. The former coach of the Texas Tech Red Raiders was really into pirates and when my daughter went there, I just picked it up. I have always been fascinated with pirates and their lifestyle. I'm sure it wasn't as glamorous as I think. Some of them were really bad dudes! Love the cosy. May have to finally make one. Can't wait to see what info you have on Sept. 19! Maybe some pirate food? And of course, rum!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love all of the Pirate stuff! Dave you are so talented!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love all of the Pirate stuff! Dave you are so talented!


Glad it has amused you, thanks for the compliments. _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ is great fun, I'm sure you and your friends will enjoy yourselves!

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dave, I found this on Red Heart thought you'd like it for talk like a pirate. For those who need something pirate to make.http://www.redheart.com/blog/red-heart-favorite-halloween-dozen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Dave, I found this on Red Heart thought you'd like it for talk like a pirate. For those who need something pirate to make.http://www.redheart.com/blog/red-heart-favorite-halloween-dozen


Thanks Ciyona, I love the pirate hats.

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I knew you would they are adorable.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For any of you collecting my egg cosy patterns, the latest in the series can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html

It's a nice easy one that knits up really fast, hope you like it.
Dave


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave, Thanks for the skull and crossbone pattern. I especially like the little pirate hat upturns on the bottom band, very clever. 
Only thing I noticed is the Oakland Raiders guy on the logo has a helmet on. I think your pattern is nicer than knits on the Raider's Store. 
I had to look up a "petrolhead," guessed but wanted to be sure. As far as football goes, those of us born in Western Pennsylvania have football in our genes. 
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> Dave, Thanks for the skull and crossbone pattern. I especially like the little pirate hat upturns on the bottom band, very clever.
> Only thing I noticed is the Oakland Raiders guy on the logo has a helmet on. I think your pattern is nicer than knits on the Raider's Store.
> I had to look up a "petrolhead," guessed but wanted to be sure. As far as football goes, those of us born in Western Pennsylvania have football in our genes.
> Karen


Thank you so much! You have my full permission to play with my motif, I'm quite happy for people to develop my egg cosy motifs and put them to other uses.

I think I've got petrol in veins, when the MotoGP season starts I'll be in _Boy Heaven!_

Have fun and good luck with your project.
Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great cozy --- my grandson will be just the right age to have a lot of fun on that day. When I saw your posting, I at first thought - one year has passed already! Then, I saw the date and felt better---life was going by way too fast


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great cozy --- my grandson will be just the right age to have a lot of fun on that day. When I saw your posting, I at first thought - one year has passed already! Then, I saw the date and felt better---life was going by way too fast


It's great fun, a lot of UK schools let the children dress up on that day. I hope he likes the cosy.

As the years go by, they do seem to accelerate, maybe I'm just slowing down!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Great cozy --- my grandson will be just the right age to have a lot of fun on that day. When I saw your posting, I at first thought - one year has passed already! Then, I saw the date and felt better---life was going by way too fast
> ...


----------

